# Looking for an Open source Condo Management Software



## dauffret (May 16, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking for a self hosted, web based, Open Source application for condo administration that would allow communication between admin and owners/tenants.

I haven't found anything that resembles what i'm looking for.
What i need the application to do is:
-accounts for admins, accounts for units (houses, apartments)
-admin can post system wide info such as expenses, income, staff list, work reports/schedule
-admin can post unit specific info such as due fees
-unit accounts can view own info, write posts/requests to admin
-unit and admin accounts can post forum type info for all to participate.

If you know of an app that does that, or even modified another applications for this or similar purpose, please let me know!

If you know of a better place to ask this question, I'm all ears!

Thanks for all who reply... Right now i'm :banghead: !!!


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like your requirements would be met with pretty much any forum software. My personal favorite is SMF.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Fjandr is certainly on the right track, but it sounds like you want more than just a communication system. A forum system will give you the basis to build off of. As such, I suggest starting with a forum system that supports add-ons and then customize the system using those add-ons to get what you are looking for.

Contrary to Fjandr, I was always a fan of phpBB, though I haven't really messed with them since I left their team towards the start of the development of phpBB3. If the selection of modifications available to phpBB2 was any indication, I would imagine phpBB3 would certainly offer the add-ons you would require.

Some other options to look at are:
MyBB
E-Blah
PunBB
Beehive
Discourse
FluxBB
Snitz

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

phpBB3 has some nice features, but in my experience it becomes a bear to manage in many use cases. The interface is actually quite a bit slower than phpBB2.

The problem with phpBB2, of course, is that it is riddled with security holes that will never be fixed.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, well, that's one of the reasons I left the phpBB team. While they wanted to rush into the development of phpBB3 and avoid fixing phpBB2, I wanted to fix what already worked. ^^'

Anyways, it's difficult to get all the add-ons that used to be available for phpBB2, which is why I mentioned 3, but I also have never really worked with it. I've set a board up a few times, played with a few mods, but that was back during the alpha/beta phases, never the live. :S


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I set up and ran a fairly active MMO board in 3 for a couple years, and it never ceased to frustrate me with how slow and kludgy many things were, especially administration of users and groups.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, we're getting a bit off-topic, so let's just leave this discussion where it is. I'll throw it up on one of my servers and play around sometime in the next...year...:S

In the meantime, dauffret, let us know if the forum system suggestion will work for your needs. If not, perhaps looking more towards a full-fledged CMS like Joomla or WordPress would be a better choice.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed, we are a bit off-topic. As for the suggestion of using a full CMS, that could give you the entirety of features you need, since most support a broad range of forum software either built-in or in plug-in form.


----------

